# New Kindles (Update: announcement from Amazon on Sept 6th!)



## kathielamb

Interesting....link to gizmodo article:

http://gizmodo.com/5933590/110-says-all-the-new-kindles-are-coming-next-week/

_*
Admin Update: Amazon's upcoming Sept 6th announcement:

http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2012/08/amazon-announcement-september-6th.html

...and on our Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/kindleboards*_


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . .they're basing it on the DX being the Gold Box deal of the day today. . . .also the hourly deals are all Kindle related. . . . .under discussion -- and watching for bargains! -- here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,122856.msg1825307.html#msg1825307

FWIW worth though. . .it's definitely some sign of something. . .I notice the 3G Touch models are sold out and listed as "currently unavailable".

I guess we'll see!


----------



## Me and My Kindle

If they are, I'll be kicking myself. I _just _bought a Kindle Fire tablet last month - and now they may be releasing a new one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You've got 30 days to return it. . . .pay only return shipping charges. . . . .


----------



## krm0789

Ooh, perhaps the stores weren't just cruelly placing the "new e-reader" signs next to the Kindles... I appear to have murdered my K3 & hate reading on my Fire, I guess I should keep holding out on buying a new one!


----------



## geko29

They claim there's no way Amazon would let their flagship reader (the Touch) be out of stock for "more than a few days".  Yet it's been out of stock for TWO WEEKS prior to the posting of their article.

I agree there's a new model coming, but their prediction that it's coming next week is even more baseless than my own prediction that it was coming on July 31st.  And we all know how that turned out....


----------



## Morf

3G Touches are freely available in the UK, but the standard Touch is listed as "1-2 weeks".

No discounts either.

Of course, we won't be getting the new Kindles - whatever they are - for months yet, so there's no need to clear stock over here.  

I wonder if Kobo have anything new, my wife's very pleased with hers...


----------



## Vicki G.

Could it be that Amazon is stopping the 3G service, have run out of 3G Touches and have no plans to manufacture more, rather than it being about a new Touch with a front-lit screen being released in the very near future? ... Just wonderin'.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadou

I hope we see some new stuff.  Gimme that Flex lit Kindle, already!


----------



## bordercollielady

Vicki G. said:


> Could it be that Amazon is stopping the 3G service


They can't do that altogether.. to those of us that paid more originally just to get 3G. I think it would not only cost them in negative customer reactions - but they would lose e-book money since it would be harder for users to download books..


----------



## Ann in Arlington

They wouldn't retroactively cancel all 3G coverage, but may very well stop offering new 3G devices.

I think it's more likely, however, that they would start offering a 3G device that requires a monthly fee.  Though, again, they would not retroactively cancel the current free 3G accounts.


----------



## Vicki G.

Yeah, Ann.  I have often wondered what it is worth to Amazon to have to mess with the Cellular companies.  And we all know that people take advantage of the 3G, thinking that Amazon should pay for their internet, although I am totally not patient enough to deal with the e-ink browser, no matter how free it is.    Like I said...  just thinkin' out loud.  

Having said all that, I hang on to my 3G KK just in case in ever find myself Wifi-less.


----------



## marianneg

Len Edgerly did an interview with Jeff Bezos, and he said that 3G Kindle owners actually read more than wifi-only owners. (I'm guessing that actually means that they buy more books.) Len actually posted the transcript from the interview, so you don't have to download anything. So if paying for the 3G is actually a moneymaker for Amazon, it seems unlikely that they would do away with it for book shopping and downloads, although I could see them dropping the browser completely at some point.


----------



## Marlene Joyce Spark

Vicki G. said:


> Could it be that Amazon is stopping the 3G service, have run out of 3G Touches and have no plans to manufacture more, rather than it being about a new Touch with a front-lit screen being released in the very near future? ... Just wonderin'.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can't see Amazon getting rid of 3G devices people like the convenience of downloading books anywhere and without the need of a computer.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mooshie78

Marlene Joyce Spark said:


> I can't see Amazon getting rid of 3G devices people like the convenience of downloading books anywhere and without the need of a computer.


Only reason they would is if the fees the cellular providers are charging them are getting to be too much with the dropping prices of the devices.

That and knowledge that wifi is nearly everywhere these days. But that still alienates the segment of their user base (older folks etc.) who don't have wifi (or maybe even internet period) at home. So hopefully they keep 3g around for that reason. They can always keep charging more (and up the difference between models) for the 3g and wifi only versions to make up for the fees.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I am trying to enable my mother, a voracious mystery reader, into Kindle. But for her it would have to be 3G. I wouldn't even bring up wifi to her.  I suspect that a lot of older readers feel the same way. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geko29

The Hooded Claw said:


> I am trying to enable my mother, a voracious mystery reader, into Kindle. But for her it would have to be 3G. I wouldn't even bring up wifi to her. I suspect that a lot of older readers feel the same way.


My mom's the same way--if wifi were the only option, she probably wouldn't have a Kindle. She just doesn't know or care about that stuff. But she's read hundreds of books on her K2 over the past 3 years, and just replaced it with a K3/3G when the screen broke (with a nice discount from a sympathetic CSR).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I tend to think they'll not completely get rid of 3G either. . . . . one of their big selling points for the Kindle is that, once you have it and have it set up, you really don't need a computer to download and read books.  Wouldn't be surprised to see the price difference between WiFi only and WiFi+3G get larger though, even as they limit data usage.


----------



## Marlene Joyce Spark

Ann in Arlington said:


> I tend to think they'll not completely get rid of 3G either. . . . . one of their big selling points for the Kindle is that, once you have it and have it set up, you really don't need a computer to download and read books. Wouldn't be surprised to see the price difference between WiFi only and WiFi+3G get larger though, even as they limit data usage.


Agreed.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have enough backlit devices that I can read on (it doesn't bother me) and now my lighted cover for my K4 that the I love, so a Kindle with lighted screen doesn't excite me.  And I rarely use the 3G on my K1, so I'm okay with whatever they decide on that.  I do think they'll take care of existing 3G Kindle owners, whatever they decide.

I'm curious to see how they change the Fire.  Bluetooth and built in camera would both interest me, and I didn't think I'd say that about the camera last year.

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

I was mixed on it since I too have an iPhone and iPad I don't really  mind reading on when light is low.  But I have a girlfriend who kind of wants a Kindle, so she could inherit the K3.   And I don't really like having a case on my Kindle (hate the flap etc.) so built in light would be nice for being able to read the Kindle naked and still have a lit screen when needed.

I really wish the e-ink company would come up with a newer screen.  The Pearl was a nice step up, but is still a bit to gray in the background for my liking.

Seems they're mainly focused on color e-ink though.  Which is something I personally have no interest in as I prefer my iPad for color things and colors "pop" a lot better on a backlit screen than they would on e-ink or do in print etc.  And there's nothing color that I read for hours on end where I'd need the lesser eye strain of e-ink anyway.


----------



## Miss Moneypenny

I can't wait for a new Kindle with a front-lit screen!  I had a K2, loved it, then bought a Kindle Keyboard 3G when they started discounting them with special offers. I gave my K2 to my mother but she was unable to get library books on it wirelessly (3G only) because she doesn't have a PC to which she can connect it. So, I traded her and gave her my KKWSO (if that doesn't make me a candidate for sainthood I don't know what does) and I took back my K2. I still love my K2 but I miss the ultra-sharp contrast of the KKWSO. I can't give up my K2 entirely because I use it to check my email when I travel abroad and have no WiFi. 

I bought the Nook Glow and loved it but returned it within a few days because the underscreen allowed pixels of bright light through, almost as if the screen had been scratched (which it was not).  Loved the idea but needed a better execution. Waiting for Amazon to put forth its effort has been exhausting but, hopefully, worth it!


----------



## electrictroy

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .they're basing it on the DX being the Gold Box deal of the day today. . . .


 The DX was still overpriced at $270. I'd buy the Fire instead. Of course the best bargain is the Kindle Keyboard because it comes with free 3G. I don't have to waste $50 a month on a wireless provider like Sprint or ATT. (Oh and I can't use the Wifi at work. Blocks facebook, twitter, yahoomail. Hence the need for the kindle web.)

And I like the off-white screen. It doesn't hurt my eyes like bright white would. Even on my computer I turn the screen as dim as possible so the white looks more like dull eggshell white.


Miss Moneypenny said:


> I bought the Nook Glow and loved it but returned it within a few days because the underscreen allowed pixels of bright light through, almost as if the screen had been scratched (which it was not).


 The underscreen?
On a Nook the standard protective glass is replaced with diffraction glass (to spread the light). That's the only real difference.


----------



## Miss Moneypenny

electrictroy said:


> The underscreen?
> On a Nook the standard protective glass is replaced with diffraction glass (to spread the light). That's the only real difference.


Well... on the Nook Touch with Glow Light there's a double screen. The surface screen which you touch and a layer under that which isn't visible until a flaw appears with the glowlight ON and you can clearly tell there's a screen layer underneath the one you touch. Perhaps I'm unaware of the technical term for it but there is, indeed, a screen beneath. Imagine a mirror with a flawed surface. The flat areas reflect light properly but the angled surfaces bounce light in a different direction, like a prism. Like I said... brilliant idea, flawed execution.


----------



## Morf

Interesting Miss Moneypenny,

I wondered about this a while ago when these spots of light were first mentioned, for what it's worth my thoughts are here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,114222.msg1714028.html#msg1714028


----------



## Moosh

Are Touch 3Gs still showing as out of stock? They're in stock for me (Australia), even though they ship from the US. I think this would further indicate that they'll be releasing new models to the US soon.


----------



## hamerfan

Kindle Touch 3Gs show as "Expected to ship in 7 to 10 days". The Kindle Touch wi-fi shows as "Expected to ship in 2 to 3 days". 
Hoping for the front-lit Kindle soon!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Both Touch Kindles are shown, for me, as available.  WiFi only says 2-3 days, WiFi/3G says only 4 in stock, more coming.  These are the models with Special offers.  

In both cases the NON special offer devices are shown only as 'available from these sellers'.  So, not in stock direct from Amazon, and no indication they ever will be again.  One can, of course, buy one WITH SO's and then buy out of the ads via Manage Your Kindle. . . . .seems like they decided it didn't make sense to sell them separately.  

They also show 'certified refurbished' Touch 3G models for $20 off.


----------



## LauraB

If you buy a kindle with special offers and opt to get special offers you don't get the difference from lower price of special offers refunded. Just an FYI.


----------



## Tabatha

LauraB said:


> If you buy a kindle with special offers and opt to get special offers you don't get the difference from lower price of special offers refunded. Just an FYI.


True, but you are now able to switch them off and on at will. Happy mine is the without offers since they have been few and far between for quite sometime now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LauraB said:


> If you buy a kindle *with* special offers and opt to get special offers you don't get the difference from lower price of special offers refunded. Just an FYI.


I think you mean 'without' special offers.  But, yeah, once you've paid 'full price' you can switch back and forth at will with no refund for going back to SO's nor additional payment to buy back out.


----------



## hamerfan

Kindle Touch wi-fi now showing as "In stock on August 18,2012". Hmmm.


----------



## geko29

Both SO Touches are now showing as "in stock", though the wifi version says "may take an additional 1-2 days to process).  Both non-SO versions are still out of stock.


----------



## Moosh

Meanwhile, in Australia....  Kindle Touch WiFi now says "Currently unavailable. We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock."

Touch 3G and basic Kindle are still showing as in stock.


----------



## Seleya

In Italy the Touch WiFi is 'usually shipped in 7-10 days', both the Baby and the Touch 3G are available.


----------



## Bill44

Moosh said:


> Meanwhile, in Australia....  Kindle Touch WiFi now says "Currently unavailable. We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock."
> 
> Touch 3G and basic Kindle are still showing as in stock.


When I bought a Kindle Touch WiFi for the wife last week they indicated only 7 in stock.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

Now the shipping day is listed as 8/19 for the Wifi touch - just yesterday it said 8/18.  Odd.


----------



## electrictroy

Miss Moneypenny said:


> Well... on the Nook Touch with Glow Light there's a double screen. The surface screen which you touch and a layer under that which isn't visible until a flaw appears with the glowlight ON


Interesting. I only see one piece of glass. Here are the pictures (steps 13 through 17). Maybe the flaw is damage in the diffraction layer
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nook-Simple-Touch-with-GlowLight-Teardown/9301/2


----------



## Arclight

When does the back-lit Kindle come out? What will be it's name?

Thx


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's been nothing that specific from Amazon yet; there's only speculation.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Arclight said:


> When does the back-lit Kindle come out? What will be it's name?
> 
> Thx


There's already a "back-lit" kindle. . .the Kindle Fire: 

There's much speculation about an eInk 'front-lit' Kindle to compete with the Barnes and Noble Nook with Glowlight.

Also speculation about a larger Fire style tablet.


----------



## tiggeerrific

Best Buy has a sign up saying new kindle coming soon


----------



## sparklemotion

tiggeerrific said:


> Best Buy has a sign up saying new kindle coming soon


yay


----------



## ersott

M-edge preparing for new kindles...

http://app.medgestore.com/promos/newamazondevices.psp


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

ersott said:


> M-edge preparing for new kindles...
> 
> http://app.medgestore.com/promos/newamazondevices.psp


Huh. Well, either those covers are for a new Fire, or if there's a new eink kindle, it means they won't fit in the old covers (there was some speculation that there would be new eink kindles that are exactly the same as the Touch but with lighting like the Nook Glowlight).


----------



## mooshie78

Amazon has changed the kindle size/shape with every model needing its own new case. 

No reason this update won't do the same. Makes Amazon more money when people can't use their old case but rather have to buy a new one. good for companies like Medge too.


----------



## JokerFace

According to SlashGear.com, new Kindle 3G and WiFi devices were approved by the FCC last week, under a "front" name that Amazon typically uses. The article states that this new Kindle does not include a glow light. I hope that last detail is wrong.

http://www.slashgear.com/new-kindle-shows-up-at-fcc-amazon-acquires-firedock-trademark-21243539/


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

The people who wrote the articles seem to be assuming that since the FCC report does not mention a front light, that it doesn't include a front light. But my understanding is that the FCC tests things like radio frequency interference, so I don't know why people are jumping to that conclusion.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> The people who wrote the articles seem to be assuming that since the FCC report does not mention a front light, that it doesn't include a front light. But my understanding is that the FCC tests things like radio frequency interference, so I don't know why people are jumping to that conclusion.


Well, they've got to get their exercise somehow.


----------



## mooshie78

Eltanin Publishing said:


> The people who wrote the articles seem to be assuming that since the FCC report does not mention a front light, that it doesn't include a front light. But my understanding is that the FCC tests things like radio frequency interference, so I don't know why people are jumping to that conclusion.


That was my thought as well. If they don't include the light there's really no reason to refresh the Kindle line. To the best of my knowledge there's not a newer e-ink screen out than the pearl. They already added a touch screen model, and a smaller keyboardless model last time. With no better screen and no lighting there's really no feature addition/design change to warrant a new model.

So I'd be shocked if they put out a new e-ink model with no light personally.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

mooshie78 said:


> That was my thought as well. If they don't include the light there's really no reason to refresh the Kindle line. To the best of my knowledge there's not a newer e-ink screen out than the pearl. They already added a touch screen model, and a smaller keyboardless model last time. With no better screen and no lighting there's really no feature addition/design change to warrant a new model.
> 
> So I'd be shocked if they put out a new e-ink model with no light personally.


Me too. It would certainly put them behind the Nook 'curve.'


----------



## Toby

I was thinking that wouldn't it be great if Amazon announced a new kindle on 8/27 or on 8/28?


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

The more I think about a lighted e-Ink kindle the more I want want want one!  We have several eInk Kindles in the house, all different models, and while I love the eInk screen and the battery life, we rarely use them anymore.  The boys got Fires for Christmas and I recently got a Galaxy Tab+ which I use now for all of my reading.  I tend to read at night in bed with the lights out, and the Tab's screen is great for reading (same resolution as the Fire).  Magazines look awesome on it too.  Of course it is horrible in the sun, but I don't read outside in the sun so that's not an issue.  The killer for me is the battery life.  I have to charge it at least once a day, and it has a proprietary 30-pin cable too (which is already coming apart).  If Amazon puts out a new lighted Kindle, I will buy it instantly!


----------



## Varin

Toby said:


> I was thinking that wouldn't it be great if Amazon announced a new kindle on 8/27 or on 8/28?


Why on that date in particular?

Anyway, they need to announce something, soon! I'm bored! I need to fangirl and get excited about something, even if I won't be getting anything; no new kindle for me unless there's a model with a keyboard and pageturn buttons, and no new kindle fire unless there's a bigger screened one with external volume controls...


----------



## CoffeeCat

Saw this posted by DecalGirl on Facebook earlier today, though it doesn't have a link to where they came up with this. 

"Breaking News! Amazon expected to announce new Kindle Fire tablets on September 6th. Are you going to upgrade your e-reader?"


----------



## Seleya

It feels like something will happen soon: now Italian Amazon site lists only the Basic Kindle WiFi and the Touch Wifi, the other models have disappeared from the site.


----------



## mooshie78

Right now in the US Store:

Kindle touch 3G: Currently Unavailable
Kindle touch wifi: Looks unavailable, refurb and a 1 used model available from a seller
Kindle 4: In stock
Kindle Fire: In stock


----------



## b_knits

Engadget posted an article about Amazon's announcement: 
http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/23/amazon-throwing-press-conference-september-6th/


----------



## KBoards Admin

More on the Sept 6th announcement:

http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2012/08/amazon-announcement-september-6th.html

...and on our Facebook page:http://www.facebook.com/kindleboards


----------



## hamerfan

More:

http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/gadgetbox/amazon-hold-press-event-sept-6-hello-new-kindle-961420


----------



## Atunah

Here we go again


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!  Let's start the party now!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've put it on my calendar. 


Wait! It's at 10:30. . . .what time zone is that?  I'm guessing PDT since it's in California. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I would think 10:30 PDT...

Mashable had this:

http://mashable.com/2012/08/23/amazon-to-make-big-announcement-sept-6/



> Amazon rarely holds press conferences beyond its annual press conferences in New York to introduce new models of its Kindle Fire and Kindle line of E-Ink e-readers each fall. The fact that the company is holding one in L.A. suggests that it's a big entertainment-related announcement - perhaps an entertainment console, or something to do with its Instant Video service for Amazon Prime subscribers.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And Androidguys.com had a copy of the e-vite that was sent









Hey, let's all go! We can get the pre-negotiated rate.... 

So, I'm entering 1:30 PM EDT in my calendar....not that I'll be anywhere else earlier...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wonder if Harvey got a fancy e-Invite.


----------



## Toby

Thank God! Now, I can stop making guesses as to when the announcement will be made.


----------



## D/W

How exciting! I will be here at 10:30 a.m. on September 6th!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

Two whole weeks away - I'm seriously going to go crazy between now and then!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'll be in a training course at work that day, so I will have wait till that evening to find out!  I just shelled out for a Nexus 7 tablet, so I have no interest in a Fire 2 (or whatever they call the hypothetical tablet), but I'm quite interested if they come out with a self-illuminated eInk Kindle.


----------



## KBoards Admin

DreamWeaver said:


> How exciting! I will be here at 10:30 a.m. on September 6th!


This will be a busy place on the 6th!! We'll be blogging, posting in the forums, facebooking, and have the chat rooms open here on KindleBoards!

Hoo, we better rest up!


----------



## lindnet

Yes, Harvey, you'd better rest up!  

Hmm....maybe I should take the day off from work, so I don't miss anything!


----------



## D/W

Harvey said:


> Hoo, we better rest up!


Yes! I remember how _crazy_ it was here at KB last year when Amazon was making the Big Announcement about the Fire and new e-ink devices! I had multiple browser windows open, and it was difficult to keep up with all the breaking news!!!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

I guess I could just walk over to Amazon's campus on that day and watch the press conference from there. Maybe they'll hand some out


----------



## KBoards Admin

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I guess I could just walk over to Amazon's campus on that day and watch the press conference from there. Maybe they'll hand some out


No such luck - they're heading to California to make the announcement!


----------



## lonestar

The countdown has begun on my calendar.  I've been without a Kindle for a couple of months and am excited to see what's UP!


----------



## hamerfan

Is it September 6th yet? 
Oh, darn. Just THIRTEEN more days....


----------



## Andra

Woot!
Almost time for another KINDLE WATCH!!!


----------



## SeymourKopath

Does Amazon typically do a live web feed of their Major Announcements? If so, where should I look in?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

They may or may not.  You can usually follow via 'live blog', though, on one of the major tech news sites.  Engadget is good.


----------



## werdegast

Wishing for a Touch with physical page turn buttons.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

werdegast said:


> Wishing for a Touch with physical page turn buttons.


I would actually like this; I would use the page turn buttons and then the touch screen for everything else. I don't really like turning the pages by tapping/swiping...

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Harvey said:


> No such luck - they're heading to California to make the announcement!


I did read that. Not to worry, they'll have it on the big screens there and be celebrating.


----------



## mooshie78

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I would actually like this; I would use the page turn buttons and then the touch screen for everything else. I don't really like turning the pages by tapping/swiping...


Same. And the Nook touch glow has page turn buttons so hopefully Amazon mimics that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

While I agree that physical buttons at least for page turns would be good, I'm not very optimistic Amazon will do that.  I mean, they didn't put them on their original Touch that also came out after the Nook touch.  But we'll see.  If a Touch device had physical page turns, as well as the integrated light system, it might prod me into getting one.  As if I need another kindle!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> While I agree that physical buttons at least for page turns would be good, I'm not very optimistic Amazon will do that. I mean, they didn't put them on their original Touch that also came out after the Nook touch. But we'll see. If a Touch device had physical page turns, as well as the integrated light system, it might prod me into getting one. As if I need another kindle!


I hope Amazon gets physical page turn buttons. If not, I'll still be using my K4 and Kindle Keyboard in 2025!


----------



## Atunah

Count me in for the page turn buttons. I am still using my Keyboard. I wouldn't mind the easier use of menus and note taking with a touch screen, but I really would like actual buttons for page turning. Everytime I read on my Fire a little, at night usually, it bugs me having to tab or swipe the screen. I can't explain it, but it isn't going away. 

So page buttons, touch and some front light, and I am going to get one right away. No page buttons, I'll think about it maybe, but probably get one anyway. But I am not sure if I will be happy without the page buttons.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Ann in Arlington said:


> While I agree that physical buttons at least for page turns would be good, I'm not very optimistic Amazon will do that. I mean, they didn't put them on their original Touch that also came out after the Nook touch. But we'll see. If a Touch device had physical page turns, as well as the integrated light system, it might prod me into getting one. As if I need another kindle!


Page turn buttons would be gravy on a new backlit Kindle, no doubt. I really liked the Nook I saw with the glowlight and touch screen and very subtle page turn buttons.

But I will probably buy the new backlit...or whatever lighting it ends up being....K.

My favored case is inexpensive and perfect for my needs, now I have to hope that Cyberacoustics comes out with one for the new K.


----------



## mooshie78

I'd really like the page turn buttons, but I can deal without them as I read a good bit on my iPad and don't mind it.  I just wish they'd get rid of the upward/downward swipe jumping forward/backward on the touch Kindle's as I found that too easy to do accidentally when reading on my mom's KT.

But I'd really like the glow light, so I'd get one and get used to it even if they leave out the page turn buttons and leave that jumping feature in (and not able to be toggled off).


----------



## AnnMHammond

Yay! I can't wait!


----------



## Cardinal

I can't wait to see the Kindle updates, I have been impatiently waiting since the rumors of the front lit Kindle!

I'm really hoping the front lit comes with buttons since I will use it outside the house (K3 is my reader at home and the K2 is its backup) and often I am eating while reading my basic/baby K4NT.  I don't want to touch the screen while my hands are handling food, and a stylus would be inconvenient because I would have to put down my fork or sandwich every time I turn a page.

I'm also hoping for collections within collections.


----------



## J_T

I'm hoping for something shocking and unexpected, the kindle touch release was kinda boring for me since I like a non-touch screen and keyboard. frontlight will be good for sure, but I'd really like to see color or major speed improvements or something unseen. I'm also about ready to get into the Tablet scene, so I'm curious about the Fire upgrade.

In any case, it's always very exciting to see what amazon comes up with next!! It'll be a tough couple weeks.


----------



## Marlene Joyce Spark

As long as there's a new 3G kindle I'll be happy.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HappyGuy

I doubt we'll see page turn buttons. Anything mechanical they can get rid of and move to software saves production money. Besides, a mechanical page turn button is just another thing that can break.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

HappyGuy said:


> I doubt we'll see page turn buttons. Anything mechanical they can get rid of and move to software saves production money. Besides, a mechanical page turn button is just another thing that can break.


Killjoy.  Stop using the voice of reason to rain on our page turn button parade. 

*puts hands over ears and hums* "I don't wanna hear I don't wanna hear"


Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Try this, Betsy:


----------



## ersott

Kindle HD?

http://www.geekwire.com/2012/amazon-testing-kindle-device-768x1024-resolution/


----------



## mooshie78

Good tidbit there in "The company’s current Kindle e-readers come with 600×800 screen resolution. The higher pixel density would result in crisper type and clearer images than the current Kindle readers provide. And it’s not far-fetched: E Ink screens with 768×1024 resolutions already exist."

I didn't think there was a better e-ink screen than the Pearl out.  I'd love sharper contrast--that and a glow light would be an instant buy for me.  Kindle fire with HD screen still doesn't matter to me since I'm locked into iPad at this point.


----------



## Atunah

Higher resolution? Intriguing. Now that I have any issues with pearl eink, its perfect as it is. But once you see the new shiny toy....

So maybe HD, front light, page turn buttons (wishful thinking), I'd order that as soon as it goes live with yesterday's delivery.


----------



## mooshie78

Pearl screen is very good.  But the text is still a little fuzzy, and I'd like the background to be more white than gray (like a nice hardcover book page rather than newsprint or a cheap paperback).


----------



## Atunah

Hmm, I don't know if I want the backround any whiter than it is. Right now when I read in bright light, outside or even with a lamp, it is really bright. My eyes don't like very bright things unfortunately. Staring at really white paper for long time is not comfortable for me, like in some brand new hard covers. Just like I don't like brown yellowed paperbacks. 
So e ink has always been the perfect solution for me and my eyes. 

My backround is pretty light on my Keyboard, maybe there are variations. When I hold it next to my K1, I have more contrast, but the backrounds are about the same I think. Just the letters are darker on my keyboard. 

When I have to read something that was printed off the computer, my eyes start watering after a while and the letters start flickering. Especially in tight text like it would be in a novel. It takes me forever to read something I print out that way.


----------



## mooshie78

Yeah, everyone's eyes are different.

I also don't have the brightest lamps in the world in my place, and pretty much never read outside in the sun, so that helps as well.  But in general my eyes aren't very sensitive. I can read bright paper, printouts etc. with no problems even in my office which has bright fluorescent lighting, don't have much issues reading on my iPad etc.  

I'd just read on the iPad if it wasn't so big/heavy which makes it awkward to curl up with--and I don't want a smaller tablet like the Fire as then the screen is much too small for the work documents I read a ton on my iPad.  So I stick with the iPad for work stuff and newspapers and do my novel reading on the Kindle--but find the screen a tad dark if I'm not right by a lamp.  So a whiter background and/or a glow light would be a nice solution for me.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

mooshie78 said:


> Good tidbit there in "The company's current Kindle e-readers come with 600×800 screen resolution. The higher pixel density would result in crisper type and clearer images than the current Kindle readers provide. And it's not far-fetched: E Ink screens with 768×1024 resolutions already exist."


Interesting... Only downside would be that on a same-size screen with higher resolution, images may appear smaller. For instance, an image that is 750 pixels tall fills the screen as much as possible on a kindle (taking into account the margins). But on a higher resolution screen, that image would appear smaller (not fully fill the screen). If the publisher included larger images, yes they'd be more sharp. But with our Oz books we are often up against the 10 MB file size limit (if we don't want to be forced to charge a higher price) and so we rarely include images over 800 pixels tall. And images that filled the width of the screen (about 560 pixels, excluding margins), such as images that begin a chapter, now wouldn't...

So, as a reader, I'd welcome higher-res. As a publisher... It'd be a slight headache.


----------



## mooshie78

Fair point.  I read very few things on the Kindle with images (I'd read those books on my iPad or in print) so that didn't cross my mind.


----------



## hamerfan

So. Higher resolution, front-lit, and maybe page turn buttons. I'd buy it as soon as it was available!


----------



## Casse

No page turn buttons for me please they make my wrist ache and one of the reasons I returned the K4. I'm hoping for a lit touch Kindle


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

hamerfan said:


> So. Higher resolution, front-lit, and maybe page turn buttons. I'd buy it as soon as it was available!


Ditto!


----------



## Michael Cavacini

I can't wait for September 6. Unfortunately, I'll be in a meeting when the press conference begins.


----------



## mooshie78

Casse said:


> No page turn buttons for me please they make my wrist ache and one of the reasons I returned the K4. I'm hoping for a lit touch Kindle


If they had page turn buttons you could still turn by tapping/swiping the touch screen if you wanted. Would just gives users both options like on the Nook touch models.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FYI. . . . 'cause I've not got much better to do. . . I just saw in another post that the Fire is sold out!  Sure 'nuff -- not available today at Amazon.  Neither are any WiFi Only Touch Kindles and the only Touch with 3G you can buy is the one with Special offers. . . . though I'd assume you could buy out of them once you have the thing.

One week from today!


----------



## skyblue

Is it September 6th yet  I can't wait for the big announcement!


----------



## Seleya

Interesting; as of today the Amazon Android app store is available on Amazon.it and, from Italian newsources, it is or  it will be shortly on the German, British, French and Spanish sites.

My guess is that the new Fire will be sold in Europe too.


----------



## lindnet

I just read that the Fire is sold out on Amazon's site. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/30/kindle-fire-sold-out_n_1842940.html?utm_hp_ref=technology


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yep. . . .there's a discussion thread about that in Fire Talk: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,124704.0.html


----------



## ginaf20697

Whoa! This sounds like it could be amazing!

http://mashable.com/2012/08/30/amazon-double-sided-kindle/



> Ever wish your tablet could just magically morph into an eye-friendly e-reader while reading in the sun?
> 
> Amazon may be working on a double-sided Kindle product that would incorporate both e-ink and an LCD display into one device, a new patent filing suggests.
> 
> The e-commerce giant has been awarded a patent where e-ink and LCD would work together - one display would be static for reading, while the LCD would be optimized for video watching. But according to the filing, the displays would be on opposing sides of the device.
> 
> The patent filing states that it would make use of the device's front and rear-facing cameras to determine which side to display content.
> 
> "A device might alternatively utilize at least one camera to determine which side of the device is facing the user, and might activate the display on that side of the device to convey content," the patent said. "A device might display notifications on an edge of the device, such that a current orientation of the device might be less important."
> 
> Each display would also be touch sensitive, so a user could move content between the two options.
> 
> Although one might assume this would drain the battery, Amazon says it would actually lower power consumption by switching to e-ink when slow-moving to non-moving content is displayed.
> 
> "An electronic device including two or more display elements can provide enhanced functionality with improved rates of power consumption," the filing said. "A user can cause information that does not change rapidly to be provided or moved to a relatively static display element, such as an electronic ink display, which enables that information to be displayed for a period of time with little additional power consumption."
> 
> The patent approval comes just days before the company is planning a press event in Los Angeles on Sept. 6, where the company is likely gearing up to launch its next-generation Kindle e-reader and Kindle Fire tablet devices.
> 
> Do you think we will see a dual-display device surface next week? Is this concept something you would interested in having on a tablet?


----------



## mooshie78

Can't say I'd be interested in that as I'm locked into my iPad when it comes to my tablet needs.


----------



## KayakerNC

ginaf20697 said:


> Whoa! This sounds like it could be amazing!
> 
> http://mashable.com/2012/08/30/amazon-double-sided-kindle/
> The e-commerce giant has been awarded a patent where e-ink and LCD would work together - one display would be static for reading, while the LCD would be optimized for video watching. But according to the filing, the displays would be on opposing sides of the device.


Sounds needlessly complicated and probably expensive.
Just think about buying a cover for that beast!!


----------



## mooshie78

KayakerNC said:


> Sounds needlessly complicated and probably expensive.
> Just think about buying a cover for that beast!!


Cover isn't much of an issue. Could be a book type cover that attaches the side of the device only so it can open on each side like a book basically. Just flip it over vertically to switch which screen you're looking at.

But it does seem a bit silly to me. Just wait until Mirasol or someone else nails down screen tech that can switch between LCD and an e-ink like mode to have an all in one e-reader/tablet device instead of needing two separate screens.


----------



## sparklemotion

mooshie78 said:


> I just wish they'd get rid of the upward/downward swipe jumping forward/backward on the touch Kindle's as I found that too easy to do accidentally when reading on my mom's KT.


I really wish they would get rid of that too.


----------



## Atunah

http://gizmodo.com/5939418/here-is-what-the-next-kindle-might-look-like

I assume this is just a might be, but if it is, no page turn buttons. I didn't have much hope.

But this talk of paperwhite is interesting.

This will be a long week. . I been saving up my Amazon Visa points for months to be ready.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Atunah said:


> http://gizmodo.com/5939418/here-is-what-the-next-kindle-might-look-like
> 
> I assume this is just a might be, but if it is, no page turn buttons. I didn't have much hope.
> 
> But this talk of paperwhite is interesting.
> 
> This will be a long week. . I been saving up my Amazon Visa points for months to be ready.


This is interesting. If you go to the Verge they have more images: http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/30/3280770/amazon-kindle-paperwhite-display. One of them shows the home screen (the home icon at the top seems to be highlighted) and it shows "recommended for you". I don't like that. I don't like it on the android app, and I wouldn't like it on my eink kindle. I want my home screen to only show MY books (and ONE ad, if I opted for the special offers version). On the other hand, it looks like you can see the covers of your books on the home screen. I just hope they were intelligent and offer an option that looks more like today's kindles - a text list of books on the kindle, with collections. I also would like being able to see my books' covers, but NOT see the "recommended for you".


----------



## Atunah

I agree on the covers. I would not want that to be default. On most in that small size, I wouldn't be able to read the title, or the author. There is a reason I use a larger font on my Kindle.  

That Kindle looks like the Fire with the bezel. I am giving up hope for page turn buttons.  . 

Curious that we aren't seeing any "leaks" about the Fire so far, just the e ink.


----------



## musclehead

I wonder why the photos we've seen so far are all in French?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

IF you assume they're real -- it's probably because they're going to be available in Europe and the leak came from there.

IF you assume they're not real -- the fact they're in French is evidence for that opinion.


----------



## jlee745

I would love to have the glow but I'm not buying one without the turn buttons. I hate swiping.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jlee745 said:


> I would love to have the glow but I'm not buying one without the turn buttons. I hate swiping.


I don't have a Touch, so I could be wrong, but my understanding is that 'swiping' is not needed. A tap in the right place will suffice. I know I tap on my Fire all the time and the page happily turns.


----------



## mooshie78

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't have a Touch, so I could be wrong, but my understanding is that 'swiping' is not needed. A tap in the right place will suffice. I know I tap on my Fire all the time and the page happily turns.


Yep, no swiping needed. Tap the right side of the screen to go forward a page, the left side to go back.

Swiping works too of course--right to left to go forward a page, vice versa to go back a page. Up/down jumps forward/backward chapters like pressing left/right on the 5-way on the non-touch models.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

So what's the difference between back lit, front lit, glow....?? I like that my Kindle Touch isn't bright like my Fire. I surf, check emails, etc, on my Fire, but read on my KT. I couldn't stare at my Fire for the number of hour I could my KT. I can't handle the bright light.


----------



## mooshie78

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> So what's the difference between back lit, front lit, glow....?? I like that my Kindle Touch isn't bright like my Fire. I surf, check emails, etc, on my Fire, but read on my KT. I couldn't stare at my Fire for the number of hour I could my KT. I can't handle the bright light.


Backlit means a light that shines through from behind the screen like on your Fire. That's not possible with e-ink screens as the glass is opaque and thus light can't shine through.

A simple front (or side) light just means a light along the top/bottom/sides of the screen that shines across the screen.

A glow screen like the Nook (and probably this new Kindle) is just a front light combined with a screen that glows when the light hits it to make it brighter. So it's going to emit morel light toward your eyes than a current Kindle with a book light/lamp, or a simple front light like the old Sony Reader model that had one. But far less than an LCD. May still bother some people who's eyes are very sensitive to light though I suppose.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Back lit means the light actually comes from behind and goes through a glass screen.  So, effectively, the light is shining in your eyes.  That's the way the Fire is.  Because the light shines out of it, it doesn't work well when there's too much environmental light -- outside in the bright sun, for example.  But it works great in the dark because it has it's own light source. Though many find it fatiguing.

"Front lit", for me, means that the light comes from the same side of the screen you're on.  The screen is 'reflective' of ambient lighting. EInk kindles are 'front lit' in the sense that to see them you have to have light in the environment.  That's why they work in the bright sunlight, but not in a dark room.  The 'dark room' solution, heretofore, has been a lighted cover. 

More specifically, people are using 'front lit' to mean that there is an integrated light that is on the same side of the screen as you are -- no additional cover needed; it's part of the device.  The way the nook "glowlight" works is that the bezel has lights that illuminate the the screen evenly so that the eInk is still visible.

Sony had a similar system early on, but it didn't work as well as B&N's nook system.  A critique of the nook's system is that the 'light surface' is subject to  marring which may make for bright spots when the lighting system is on.  Also, some feel like it is nearly as fatiguing to the eyes as a backlit screen.  That's going to depend on the user, I'd say, but many are hoping that Amazon's system will be similar to the nook system but without the problems.  

Personal observation:  if the new eInk screen is as white as it appears, assuming that the light is not ON in those pictures, it would take much less light to make it readable in the dark which would mean less glare for those who are light sensitive. Also less power usage when the light is turned on.  We'll see in 6 days, I guess!


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

Got it! Thanks folks! Sounds like something I may be interested in afterall! Wasn't sure last night, if it's bright like the Fire, I'd stick with my KT. But somewhere in between would be nice, I don't love the light from the cover on the screen, it can have a glare if it isn't tipped just right, but backlit is too much. Guess we'll have to see about collections and things like that, couldn't give those up!

Thanks for the quick answers! Didn't mean to sound clueless, but I kinda was.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> Thanks for the quick answers! Didn't mean to sound clueless, but I kinda was.


Not a problem. 

One of the things that happens among those of us who get excited and devour every bit of information we can, is that we sometimes forget that there are others who haven't done that and don't know what we're talking about! Always helps to bring it back to the basics now and then.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> One of the things that happens among those of us who get excited and devour every bit of information we can, is that we sometimes forget that there are others who haven't done that and don't know what we're talking about! Always helps to bring it back to the basics now and then.


Well there's me actually understanding and me assuming I understand. Those can be different! I thought I knew the difference, but hadn't looked at the Nook, so when "glow" came up I didn't know what that was. I get back lit, I have a Fire, smartphone, laptop, computer, etc. And I guess front lit is pretty obvious if the light is coming from an external source of light between me and the device, but glow confused me! That's pretty cool if it's the right amount of light. Not too much to be as bright as a back lit screen, but not as glaring as the cover light or a clip on light is.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

The more I read, the more curious I get. I'm eagerly anticipating the announcement next week.

I just got a raise...bring it on!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I am hoping these pictures are fakes, but I suspect they are legitimate. I won't be clicking buy if the absence of page buttons is confirmed. 

One thing gives me some hope.... Amazon has been quite good at keeping things under wraps in the past, so I can hope they are keeping secrets again now, and leaving a vacuum to be filled by fakes! 

We'll know in less than a week. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . . .last time. . . .there was a TON of speculation.  Maybe even two tons!   But still there was way more announced than had been covered in speculation.  And none of the 'pictures' that came out more than about a half day ahead were close to the actual devices.


----------



## Atunah

All these speculations have always been half the fun for me.  . And yet, I still am surprised each time anyway by all kinds of details. 

Of course my absolute favorite part is watching who gets their device first with prime 1 day and the first posts once holding the new device. That never gets old.  

I got some more Amazon points added to my balance with this CC statement, so I am ready to go.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks for reminding me...I have a bucket of change I have to take to coinstar to trade in for an Amazon GC. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mooshie78

Oh, I should do that too.  I have like $118 in Amazon credit from my Amazon Visa card to spend on it, but also have a bunch of change at home that I've been meaning to get rid of.  Odds are I'd have more than enough in GC then to pay for the new Kindle as I have a pretty good pile of change to cash in.


----------



## vertex11

Any news on native "quality" PDF support?


----------



## hamerfan

A question about the touch-screen possibility. As I don't have a smart phone or any kind of tablet device, I really have no touch screen experience. (I do have a Magic Trackpad for my desktop iMac, but it's not the same thing).
I am used to reading my K3 with one hand. Is this easy to do with the Kindle Touch?


----------



## Linjeakel

hamerfan said:


> A question about the touch-screen possibility. As I don't have a smart phone or any kind of tablet device, I really have no touch screen experience. (I do have a Magic Trackpad for my desktop iMac, but it's not the same thing).
> I am used to reading my K3 with one hand. Is this easy to do with the Kindle Touch?


It depends on which hand you use. To turn the page you need to tap the screen on the right, but the area extends across about two thirds of the screen. To go back a page you have tap along quite a thin strip of screen along the left hand side - difficult to reach with your thumb if you're using your right hand. Using your left hand it's quite easy to reach both areas with your thumb.

You'd probably need two hands to do pretty much anything other than turn the page.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Well, the Flipboard app I have on my Google Nexus 7 tablet tells me this:

1) The standard eInk Kindles will be getting some sort of major upgrade called "PageWhite" that includes ... a brighter virtual paper, sharper contrast, and an HD-quality display, along with two-month battery life.

The stories I read were sourced from Engadget and other places. None of it seems super-outrageous, so it sounds like it could be legit. It wasn't clear if PageWhite was Amazon's solution to respond to Nook Touch with GlowLight, or a new generation of eInk screen.

I'd love for it to be a new generation of eInk. I love my B/W Kindle 3 Keyboard.

2) The Fire will be refreshed with two new models. One will be a mild improvement on the current Fire, but ad-supported with a sub-$200 price tag.

And the Fire 2 will have significant hardware improvements, a camera, and other goodies. It is rumored to be earmarked at the $200 price point of the current Kindle Fire, to keep the platform competitive with Nexus 7 and well cheaper than the forthcoming iPad mini.

Again, the Flipboard app sources these stories from Engadget and the like.

The same story indicated that the 10-inch Fire won't be announced in September... Amazon is either holding off for a few weeks, or may not enter the 10-inch tablet battle this year at all.

---

Another Flipboard story revealed that at a hardware developers conference, a dual-use screen for tablets has been unveiled that uses a Fire-like LCD AND an eInk display as well.

I doubt the technology will be part of this year's crop as it's a brand new creation...but it could be a peek into the future of Kindles, Nooks, etc....

---

That said...

I have a brand new Google Nexus 7 by Asus, so I feel no deep need for a Fire or Fire 2 at this time.

However...

Depending on how much I like the "PageWhite" line of eInk Kindles, I might contemplate upgrading my current K3 Keyboard model in the short-term future... assuming these Flipboard reports are close to accurate.

We'll all know for sure in a week...


----------



## CraigInOregon

Another note/thought:

The Verge is reporting that the Paperwhite Kindle is "backlit" not "frontlit."

If that's the case, I'll stick with my K3 Keyboard for another year, or until it breaks. I don't want a back-lit eReader! Honest!


----------



## Tiziano

Picture me confused, I believed that an e-ink screen _can't_ be backlit...


----------



## Holly

Wish I could get excited but new releases never seem to be available to Canadians from Amazon when they first come out.  We never did get the first generation Fire, so the second generation probably will not make it here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tiziano said:


> Picture me confused, I believed that an e-ink screen _can't_ be backlit...


True. Which means either the report is wrong. . . . or 'paper white' is not eInk.

FWIW, I can't see Amazon going backlit. I'm guessing it's a better contrast type of eInk screen with a discrete lighting system available. We'll see on Thursday, I guess.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Holly said:


> Wish I could get excited but new releases never seem to be available to Canadians from Amazon when they first come out. We never did get the first generation Fire, so the second generation probably will not make it here.


Well, there's a reason for that.

*Cliff Clavin voice*

It's a well-known fact that Canada is home to more terrorists than any other nation in the world. Why, if we shipped Kinde Fires up there, who knows what sort of shenanigans those Canadians would be up to?

Like?

Like, uhh....

Ordering too much beer with their pizza, and then skippin the tip on the delivery driver, eh?






*If you see Bob and Doug MacKenzie, do not approach. They are considered to be drunk and dangerous at all times, you hosers!*


----------



## Holly

LOL Craig.  Good one!  But of course I love my Kindle(s) and yet when the Nexus 7 came out, I got one immediately. Couldn't find one when I was on vacation in the U.S. on the day they were released.  First day back - got one in Canada.  Amazon's lost sale not that it makes much difference.    Now, I really probably don't have the need for the new Kindle.  Of course, I will be watching the announcement along with everyone else.  It just won't pass the need vs want budget test.


----------



## mooshie78

It's almost definitely just bad terminology in the Verge article with them calling a glow screen backlit. As the article clearly states it's a newer generation of eink with better contrast-- and eink screens can't be backlit as noted above. 

So it looks like paper white is the successor to eink pearl, and that the touch model will also get a glow light like the Nook.  But well know for sure on Thursday!


----------



## HappyGuy

Front lit, back lit; pearl, whitepaper; page turn buttons, touch turn ... the REAL question is, will it still fit my Oberon cover?!


----------



## BTackitt

HappyGuy said:


> Front lit, back lit; pearl, whitepaper; page turn buttons, touch turn ... the REAL question is, will it still fit my Oberon cover?!


Or any other cover I have already!


----------



## Holly

You would't seriously consider stripping your old Kindle of it's precious cover would you?  I needed an excuse for a new Oberon cover even though the Nexus sort of fitted into my Kindle3 Oberon.


----------



## BTackitt

what stripping? I have 2 extras sitting here going to waste! One fits my Fire, one fits my K3.


----------



## mooshie78

BTackitt said:


> Or any other cover I have already!


Almost definitely won't fit most existing covers. Changing form factor with each update allows them to sell new covers to everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mooshie78 said:


> Almost definitely won't fit most existing covers. Changing form factor with each update allows them to sell new covers to everyone.


Yes. . . .but. . . they've kind of got the size and shape optimal at this point. I wouldn't be surprised if any new device is virtually identical to the existing Touch in terms of size. I'd expect a Fire to be sized the same as well, for the same size scree; there's only so much you can do with a rectangle, after all.


----------



## mooshie78

Just a matter of making it just slightly different so more people have to buy new overpriced cases/covers. 

If it is a glow model and I thus no longer need an external light I'll just get some kind of sleeve this time. I prefer reading the devices without a cover anyway, and just have one to have a light currently.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. . . .but. . . they've kind of got the size and shape optimal at this point. I wouldn't be surprised if any new device is virtually identical to the existing Touch in terms of size. I'd expect a Fire to be sized the same as well, for the same size scree; there's only so much you can do with a rectangle, after all.


I agree they've got the size and shape pretty much right already, but it doesn't take much change for the official covers to be useless.

With the K3 covers, an identical Kindle with just the connectors slightly moved would have meant the cover wouldn't fit The Touch cover fits like it's been moulded on - in fact that's the secret of how it _stays_ on as there's nothing else holding it in place - so it only needs a millmeter here or there to change with the size or shape and bingo, new cover needed. And they're not cheap - if you travel with your Kindle you really can't not have one and it adds a significant percentage to the _real_ cost of the new device.

Certainly, being able to re-use my current Touch cover would have as much impact on my decision whether or not to buy a new model as any new feature they might offer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I agree the Amazon branded covers are very closely engineered and the slightest variation would render them unusable for a new model. . . .but most 3rd part covers and cases wouldn't have that problem.


----------



## Meemo

Wondering if they're keeping the basic Kindle - I love mine.  I'd think so since there've been a couple of "specials" on them recently.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The basic is still in stock. . . . they've never gone out. . . . .


----------



## hamerfan

I'm still stoked about the new models being announced on the 6th. But I'm really going to have to see what's offered. It's looking like page turn buttons are a must for me. 
No matter what, new models on the way always makes for a great time leading up to the unveiling.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's always a party here on KB!!!

Love it!  Looking forward to it...

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Linjeakel said:


> It depends on which hand you use. To turn the page you need to tap the screen on the right, but the area extends across about two thirds of the screen. To go back a page you have tap along quite a thin strip of screen along the left hand side - difficult to reach with your thumb if you're using your right hand. Using your left hand it's quite easy to reach both areas with your thumb.
> 
> You'd probably need two hands to do pretty much anything other than turn the page.


I'm perfectly happy to try a version with no page turn buttons...when I got my Kindle Keyboard, I kept trying to use it as a touch screen!

However I like the idea of both, like the Nook Simple Touch with glowlight has. There are times when buttons are more convenient.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Another note/thought:
> 
> The Verge is reporting that the Paperwhite Kindle is "backlit" not "frontlit."
> 
> If that's the case, I'll stick with my K3 Keyboard for another year, or until it breaks. I don't want a back-lit eReader! Honest!


Before I buy, I'll go to Best Buy and check it out, see if I like it. No need to buy based on marketing and advertising alone.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

mooshie78 said:


> Just a matter of making it just slightly different so more people have to buy new overpriced cases/covers.
> 
> If it is a glow model and I thus no longer need an external light I'll just get some kind of sleeve this time. I prefer reading the devices without a cover anyway, and just have one to have a light currently.


Altho this will be my first Kindle upgrade (probably) it certainly reminds me why I was not going to pay $70 for a cover. That and the weight of most such covers.


----------



## HappyGuy

I'm using the cover I got for my K1 waaaaay back whenever. It has velcro, the Kindle upgrader's best friend!


----------



## hamerfan

Somebody must be messing with my calendar. It's gotta be Sept. 6th by now! Doesn't it?


----------



## D/W

hamerfan said:


> Somebody must be messing with my calendar. It's gotta be Sept. 6th by now! Doesn't it?


Just a few more days!!! Does anyone know where the press conference may be streamed live online?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, we're going to have a thread here: 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,124287.0.html



Harvey said:


> We'll be using this thread for live-posting - along with your reactions and comments - about the Amazon press briefing. We expect a new Kindle Fire and new Kindles will be announced!
> 
> We'll unlock the thread on the morning of the 6th.
> 
> Stay tuned here!


Betsy


----------



## JRTomlin

I predict and expect to be proven correct that they will come up with something I will find it necessary to spend my money on.


----------



## Meemo

I did see a link somewhere but now I can't find it - I think it might've been to twit-tv? I just remember something about Twit being involved... 

http://twit.tv/


----------



## JimC1946

JRTomlin said:


> I predict and expect to be proven correct that they will come up with something I will find it necessary to spend my money on.


  and


----------



## Atunah

JRTomlin said:


> I predict and expect to be proven correct that they will come up with something I will find it necessary to spend my money on.


I think we have a winner 

That is like motto for the board.


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, we're going to have a thread here:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,124287.0.html
> 
> Betsy


Thanks so much for posting that link, Betsy, as I hadn't seen it. I'll be there on Thursday morning! It was so much fun to participate here when last year's models were announced.



Atunah said:


> I think we have a winner
> 
> That is like motto for the board.


Yes! I can't justify the purchase of a new e-ink or backlit device, but I already _want_ one.


----------



## Toby

3 more days! If they offer the kindle eReader in wifi or 3G, which one will you buy?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Toby said:


> 3 more days! If they offer the kindle eReader in wifi or 3G, which one will you buy?


Logically, I have no need for 3G, since most of my reading is done at home, and I can easily stock a wifi Kindle with all the books I'll need for any traveling where I take the Kindle along. Despite that, I find that I really prefer having access to my archives and to new books when I travel with my 3G Kindle Keyboard, and miss that access when I take my K4 Mini and am restricted to wifi.

But my Nexus 7 Android tablet is light enough that if the assumed new Kindles don't have page turn buttons, I'll seriously consider leaving my eInk Kindle behind on some trips, and take the Nexus both for reading and for tablet duties like watching movies and general web surfing.


----------



## BTackitt

I'm a 3g person. I travel bunches, and wifi is not always available to me.


----------



## J_T

I have a 3rd gen 3G and don't use the 3G all that much, so I would go with wifi


----------



## Marlene Joyce Spark

Toby said:


> 3 more days! If they offer the kindle eReader in wifi or 3G, which one will you buy?


I'll be buying a 3G.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geoffrey

I use the wifi on my Fire all the time but I have a smartphone so I really don't need a 3G tablet .... but I'll take it if it's included in the new model.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I prefer WiFi only models to those with 3G or 4G or BSFSSWI....

I just prefer WiFi, I guess.


----------



## jlee745

What time is the announcement?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

10:30 AM PDT....

Betsy


----------



## jlee745

Thank you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You're welcome! 

Just two more days....can't wait!

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

Toby said:


> 3 more days! If they offer the kindle eReader in wifi or 3G, which one will you buy?


Wifi only like my K3.

My Kindle doesn't leave the house all that often, and even when it does I have a ton of books to read on it so I never have a need for the 3G when out and about.

I have my iPhone for checking e-mail etc. on the go. Also went wifi only on my iPad--even when I travel I stay in places with wifi, so I seldom have it and need to update something and can't get to a wifi hotspot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

3G was  a bigger thing for me even four years ago when I bought my K1.  But WiFi is so ubiquitous now, I don't need it just to get another book (tons on my each of my K's already).  To look up other stuff on the Internet, yeah, 3G is good, but Amazon is curtailing that on the eInk Kindles now...  

So, WiFi only on any new K; I'd have to think about what plans are available for a new Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the feedback. I do take out either my K4 or my K Touch 3G with me, but usually where I go, there is no wifi, except at home. I don't travel. I don't have a smartphone yet. I was thinking of getting the wifi only this time, but was wondering if that was the right choice. I have only used the 3G once on the Touch while riding in the car when a friend suggested a book, & I downloaded a sample. I do have plenty of books on my kindle.


----------



## JimC1946

mooshie78 said:


> My Kindle doesn't leave the house all that often, and even when it does I have a ton of books to read on it so I never have a need for the 3G when out and about.


Same with mine. The first two generations of Kindles were 3G only (Sprint initially, then AT&T) before Amazon went with the cheaper wi-fi option.


----------



## ak rain

Not too much wifi in campgrounds I like 3G 
Sylvia


----------



## CegAbq

ak rain said:


> Not too much wifi in campgrounds I like 3G
> Sylvia


That's interesting; I would have thought that adding wifi would be quite popular (unless the campground is in a very remote area where everyone has trouble getting internet service).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CegAbq said:


> That's interesting; I would have thought that adding wifi would be quite popular (unless the campground is in a very remote area where everyone has trouble getting internet service).


For many, the point of 'camping' is to get away from the Internet.


----------



## dablab

I wish the announcement was today.  I work 12 hrs tomorrow    It is going to drive me crazy til I can get to my phone on a break or after work to see what they had to say!!


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> For many, the point of 'camping' is to get away from the Internet.


But ak rain wants 3G for her Kindle, so that's not getting away.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I wonder if this is the screen they'll have in the new kindle - it's HD (high resolution) and front-lit:










From: http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2012/09/04/pocketbook-working-on-ereader-with-hd-screen-and-built-in-light/


----------



## ak rain

Camping is way cheaper then hotel summer rates in Alaska.  For getting away I backpack and have dreams about kayaking.  My husband does not care for hostel. camping is a town trip not getaway. I live in a nice but still bush community.  3G is just a novelty I would like to keep while camping. 
Sylvia


----------



## hamerfan

Um, is it Sept. 6th yet?


----------



## Arclight

What are the projected prices of the new Kindles?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No one knows.  We don't even know for SURE that there will be new kindles.  Though that's extremely likely.  But even granting new kindles, no one will know until tomorrow what sort of features they might have.  Which means no idea of pricing either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> For many, the point of 'camping' is to get away from the Internet.


Well, there was camping before there was the Internet...or so my husband tells me.

For me, the point of camping is to be outdoors with nature. If I can have that AND KindleBoards in the evening and early morning, I'm a happy girl. I don't think they're mutually exclusive.

Betsy


----------



## musclehead

Does anybody know if the press conference will be broadcast on the internet? Where? What time?


----------



## sparklemotion

What time is the press conference tomorrow?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

musclehead said:


> Does anybody know if the press conference will be broadcast on the internet? Where? What time?


Probably not officially. . . . but many tech blogs will be 'live blogging' during the event. . . . . .

The press conference is at 10:30 pacific time.


----------



## mooshie78

Everyone has there own things they find relaxing when camping or on vacation in general.

I don't really go on trips to relax, but to do a ton of sight seeing or hiking etc.  So my days tend to be packed so I seldom do any reading other than on the plane when I travel.  Even for conferences and other trips to cities I tend to cram in sight seeing and nightlife.  So i don't have any need for more than wifi really.  I have my iPhone now, and actually hate having it on trips as I end up still checking work e-mail etc. that I'd just ignore until i got back in the past.  I still pretty much stay off forums etc. though as I don't want to waste time on that stuff when traveling.  That's just for killing time while bored or needing a break at work for me.


----------



## BradW

Hm, I wonder if the new Kindle models (provided there are any) will ever show up on my current Kindle as a Special Offer?


----------



## Pushka

So, it's 11.30 am on September 6th here.  I'm ready.


----------



## chocochibi

I'll be at work, plus my partner is in the hospital (luckily the one I work in), but I'll have my iphone with me to keep up with things and maybe order if I like what they announce


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pushka said:


> So, it's 11.30 am on September 6th here. I'm ready.


It's a party, I'm bringing the cookies!










Betsy


----------



## chocochibi

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's a party, I'm bringing the cookies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I'll have mine AND my partner's - he's just been diagnosed diabetic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

chocochibi said:


> I'll have mine AND my partner's - he's just been diagnosed diabetic.


It's why I bake them and then give them away. I'm not supposed to eat them either.... 

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

Love these threads and then the subsequent Kindle Watch thread! Not sure I am into buying anything this time round, but no doubt I'll be sorely tempted.

I'm bringing the bubbly! 









We visited Moet et Chandon in France a few weeks ago. I'm hooked!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pushka said:


> Love these threads and then the subsequent Kindle Watch thread! Not sure I am into buying anything this time round, but no doubt I'll be sorely tempted.
> 
> I'm bringing the bubbly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We visited Moet et Chandon in France a few weeks ago. I'm hooked!


Love M&C...great bottle!

Betsy


----------



## Bill44

hamerfan said:


> Um, is it Sept. 6th yet?


It is here in Australia, and has been for about 13 1/2 hours.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bill, love your signature!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

I will be in my English & Literature class during the conference... Wish I could get him to live-feed it.. but while he is cool, I doubt he is that cool.


----------



## CegAbq

BTackitt said:


> I will be in my English & Literature class during the conference... Wish I could get him to live-feed it.. but while he is cool, I doubt he is that cool.


I'll be in a web programming class & he's not that cool at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, it's the sixth here on the east coast of the US.  I'm ready!

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

Here ya go Betsy:

http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/5/3295778/amazon-teases-updated-kindles-new-commercial

new kindle commercial!


----------



## hamerfan

2:25AM on the 6th! Hooray. I go for my annual checkup today, but I'll be home in plenty of time for the announcements.


----------



## Marlene Joyce Spark

Bill44 said:


> It is here in Australia, and has been for about 13 1/2 hours.


Lol. 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CraigInOregon

Latest rumor:

In addition to, at minimum, a new PaperWhite eInk Kindle and a refreshed Fire 2, Amazon is preparing to announce tomorrow the launch of...


...get ready for it...


...their first-ever Kindle Phone! (It's all over FlipBook in the tech section...) (I doubt it'll be called "Kindle Phone," but it'll be a phone with Amazon branding that will also serve as an eReader and stream video, etc....)


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I'm so happy that I will be able to follow it this year, even if it's just on twitter and stuff. Last year I was in class and my classmates kinda thought I was weird.

Plus, not sure anyone said this before (not going to read through this whole thread) but amazon launched their app store in the UK a bit ago, I keep getting adds for it. So that means that we now finally might be able to get a Kindle Fire soon too


----------



## StephanieJ

I'm so excited!  I almost don't want to find out what it is since I can't afford ANYTHING new right now.  But I'm right here with y'all enjoying the anticipation!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Latest rumor:
> 
> In addition to, at minimum, a new PaperWhite eInk Kindle and a refreshed Fire 2, Amazon is preparing to announce tomorrow the launch of...
> 
> ...get ready for it...
> 
> ...their first-ever Kindle Phone! (It's all over FlipBook in the tech section...) (I doubt it'll be called "Kindle Phone," but it'll be a phone with Amazon branding that will also serve as an eReader and stream video, etc....)


We were discussing the phone separately here last night :
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,125463.0.html


----------



## Andra

In the commercial, it looks like the person using the larger tablet is typing on an external keyboard - maybe bluetooth and alternate input methods on a new Fire?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

In the commercial, to me, it just looks like the person is using a laptop -- or ultrabook -- to browse Amazon.  I think the focus was on browsing Amazon, not on the device they were doing it on.


----------



## Atunah

That larger screen looked just like a regular netbook to me. I assumed so as the commercial seems to be more about Amazon as a whole, rather than just the devices. The complete experience going from computer, to tablet, to ereader and to highlight the shopping at Amazon. 
There is another very short scene where I see another computer screen, with white bezel. 

I am 2 hours ahead of the west coast, so it feels like I have to wait longer.  

Are we there yet?


eta: and again, beating by Ann.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I thought it was a larger Fire, too, at first, but on one of the images, I thought it was pretty clear it was a laptop.  We'll know soon!

Betsy


----------



## StephanieJ

It looked to me at first like a Kindle Fire on a dock, maybe with a blue tooth keyboard.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think people see what they really _really_ want to see.


----------



## tamborine

StephanieJ said:


> It looked to me at first like a Kindle Fire on a dock, maybe with a blue tooth keyboard.


This is what I took it to be, too.

The new Kindle looks beautiful, but I was kind of disappointed to see that it seems to have no page turn buttons. Paperwhite, front-lit AND page turn buttons would be the ultimate Kindle for me!


----------



## jlee745

tamborine said:


> This is what I took it to be, too.
> 
> The new Kindle looks beautiful, but I was kind of disappointed to see that it seems to have no page turn buttons. Paperwhite, front-lit AND page turn buttons would be the ultimate Kindle for me!


I totally agree!


----------



## sebat

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think people see what they really _really_ want to see.


That's the truth! I'm really hoping that wasn't a laptop because that screen was gorgeous!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well. . . .I'm going to sign off here for a bit and get some actual things DONE. . . .T minus 170 minutes and counting.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

nbc.com is saying 1pm eastern time. I assume they're just... wrong?

http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/gadgetbox/what-amazon-expected-reveal-today-981913


----------



## history_lover

Atunah said:


> That larger screen looked just like a regular netbook to me. I assumed so as the commercial seems to be more about Amazon as a whole, rather than just the devices. The complete experience going from computer, to tablet, to ereader and to highlight the shopping at Amazon.
> There is another very short scene where I see another computer screen, with white bezel.
> 
> I am 2 hours ahead of the west coast, so it feels like I have to wait longer.
> 
> Are we there yet?
> 
> eta: and again, beating by Ann.


2 hours? How do you think us in the UK feel? LOL, We're 8 hours ahead, I've been waiting all day! Granted, any new models may not be released here at the same time but I'm still eager to know what they're coming out with next.


----------



## luvmyEs

Eltanin Publishing said:


> nbc.com is saying 1pm eastern time. I assume they're just... wrong?
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/gadgetbox/what-amazon-expected-reveal-today-981913


No that's right. It will be 10AM pacific time and 1PM here. Can't wait to see what they unveil!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

luvmyEs said:


> No that's right. It will be 10AM pacific time and 1PM here. Can't wait to see what they unveil!


Well everyone else is saying 1:30/10:30, including a copy of an Amazon invite:
http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/06/live-from-amazons-santa-monica-press-conference/


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes, it starts at 10:30am Pacific time.

We'll be watching the live blogs from Engadget (http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/06/live-from-amazons-santa-monica-press-conference/) and Gizmodo (http://live.gizmodo.com/).

Anyone else watching other live blogs when this starts? See it unfold real-time, and then come to this thread for the discussion, pix, links, etc..!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

FYI we just unlocked our "official comment thread" on the Amazon briefing:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,124287.0.html

There, we'll post specs, pix, video, links, etc as the press briefing unfolds! It starts at 10:30am Pacific time.


----------



## bordercollielady

Have to admit - I'm kinda disappointed.  Don't want a back-lit Kindle - too hard on my old eyes.  And not in the market for a Fire.. again due to its being backlit.


----------



## pomtroll

bordercollielady said:


> Have to admit - I'm kinda disappointed. Don't want a back-lit Kindle - too hard on my old eyes. And not in the market for a Fire.. again due to its being backlit.


*The Kindle e-reader not back lit. It's front lit like the Nook & the new Kobo.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> Have to admit - I'm kinda disappointed. Don't want a back-lit Kindle - too hard on my old eyes. And not in the market for a Fire.. again due to its being backlit.


While Bezos did not specifically say "eInk," the undertanding is that Paperwhite is eInk. The light is imbedded in a layer over the screen and can be turned off.

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

Betsy the Quilter said:


> While Bezos did not specifically say "eInk," the undertanding is that Paperwhite is eInk. The light is imbedded in a layer over the screen and can be turned off.
> 
> Betsy


I'm confused too - just read an article saying it was front-lit, not back-lit. Does anyone know for sure?

this one says backlit:

http://www.slashgear.com/kindle-paperwhite-arrives-with-backlit-screen-06246306/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> I'm confused too - just read an article saying it was front-lit, not back-lit. Does anyone know for sure?


I'm sure. There was a diagram in the press conference, I'll find the pic....

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

The paperwhite is front lit. There was a great pic at the event showing the layers on the e ink devices.

I don't know how to link to that pic specific, but go to theverge and scroll down until you get to it.

http://live.theverge.com/amazon-kindle-fire-paperwhite-reader-event-live/

scroll down to 10:53 am. There it is. Takes a while to scroll.


----------



## bordercollielady

Ok, Ok..  now I will breathe slowly - in and out..  if its really front-lit - I'm in!

But its only touch...  need to think about it some more.. Also want to find out what happens to the docs when I unregister..


----------



## Atunah

bordercollielady said:


> Ok, Ok.. now I will breathe slowly - in and out.. if its really front-lit - I'm in!


It is, its a layer on the top and you don't have to use the light at all. Can use it just like before. I am pretty sure about that as it says the light is very adjustable.

I can't see any actual mention of e-ink, I just assume as I don't know another technology like it.


----------



## Tatiana

The other question now is, how will this fit in our existing Oberon covers?  I suppose I'll have to buy a new cover...again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The basic kindle is now showing at $69 vs. $79.


----------



## Broadus

Atunah said:


> It is, its a layer on the top and you don't have to use the light at all. Can use it just like before. I am pretty sure about that as it says the light is very adjustable.
> 
> I can't see any actual mention of e-ink, I just assume as I don't know another technology like it.


From Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007OZNZG0/ref=amb_link_1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=gateway-center-column&pf_rd_r=17SWYSHZJD7HR7WRGCTE&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1395759562&pf_rd_i=507846]:

_Designed for Reading

Unlike a backlit tablet display, Kindle Paperwhite guides light towards the surface of the e-ink display from above so that the light never shines directly towards your eyes, allowing you to read comfortably without eye strain._


----------



## CraigInOregon

I like the new Kindle Paperwhite a LOT.

But, this is a deal-breaker:

On-Device Storage	2 GB internal (approximately 1.25 GB available for user content). Holds up to 1,100 books

My Kindle 3 Keyboard has 4 GB. No way am I going to "upgrade" to a lower-capacity Kindle.

I'll wait for a 4 GB version.

AMENDED: I forgot about free Cloud storage. I'm the sort of person who likes to have everything available on a local device... Ugh. 2 GB would probably work, but it makes me sad... Feels like a step backward. Esp. since I already have close to 2GB of content on my current Kindle...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I like the new Kindle Paperwhite a LOT.
> 
> But, this is a deal-breaker:
> 
> On-Device Storage	2 GB internal (approximately 1.25 GB available for user content). Holds up to 1,100 books
> 
> My Kindle 3 Keyboard has 4 GB. No way am I going to "upgrade" to a lower-capacity Kindle.
> 
> I'll wait for a 4 GB version.


See and it's not big deal to me. I don't keep that many books actually ON the device anyway. It's about the same capacity as the basic Kindle I have now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tatiana said:


> The other question now is, how will this fit in our existing Oberon covers? I suppose I'll have to buy a new cover...again.


There has been discussion that the very slight difference (smaller) of the PW should allow it to fit in the Oberon Touch cover if you have one.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I like the new Kindle Paperwhite a LOT.
> 
> But, this is a deal-breaker:
> 
> On-Device Storage	2 GB internal (approximately 1.25 GB available for user content). Holds up to 1,100 books
> 
> My Kindle 3 Keyboard has 4 GB. No way am I going to "upgrade" to a lower-capacity Kindle.
> 
> I'll wait for a 4 GB version.
> 
> AMENDED: I forgot about free Cloud storage. I'm the sort of person who likes to have everything available on a local device... Ugh. 2 GB would probably work, but it makes me sad... Feels like a step backward. Esp. since I already have close to 2GB of content on my current Kindle...


I used to keep a lot on my Kindle, but it slows things down SO much when trying to move from screen to screen (other than just next page for reading) on a non-touch Kindle, or when highlighting or moving a book to Collections, etc. Now I don't keep more than a few hundred books on. That's still plenty, I've found, and keeps things snappy. Dunno how Touch devices are affected by tons o' books, if at all.

I'm really liking the looks of the Paperwhite 3G (I like the backup 3G because I've found instances when I'm not around wifi....or sometimes my home wifi goes down), but I hate that it's 2 ounces heavier than the K4 -- back almost near the weight of the K3/Keyboard. I've really liked the lighter K4. But I'm thinking I may just give it a whirl. I like the new feature of "how long to read" (forgot the term) based on my general reading speed, that's kind of cool. And of course the built-in light feature, I've never bothered with book lights before but I like this.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

DreamWeaver said:


> I love the look of the Kindle Paperwhite, and the decreased storage capacity isn't an issue for me since I keep only 20-30 books on the device. I can't justify purchasing a new device right now, though, since my Kindle Keyboard works fine and I have two tablets already (7" and 10.1"). Now, if my K3 should break...


Can we switch? mine died over summer and I really want a replacement but it's cheaper to probably get the KPW than to get my K3 3g replaced...


----------



## D/W

kiazishiru said:


> Can we switch? mine died over summer and I really want a replacement but it's cheaper to probably get the KPW than to get my K3 3g replaced...


Have you contacted Kindle Customer Service at Amazon about your broken K3 3G? Even when out of warranty, they are often quite generous about giving a replacement discount.


----------



## chocochibi

DreamWeaver said:


> I love the look of the Kindle Paperwhite, and the decreased storage capacity isn't an issue for me since I keep only 20-30 books on the device. I can't justify purchasing a new device right now, though, since my Kindle Keyboard works fine and I have two tablets already (7" and 10.1"). Now, if my K3 should break...


OOPS! Look, I tripped you while you were carrying it


----------



## D/W

chocochibi said:


> OOPS! Look, I tripped you while you were carrying it


 An unfortunate K3 accident _could_ happen...but I am very fond of my Kindle Keyboard, and I really wouldn't want it to suffer a premature death...but that Paperwhite sure is pretty...stop me!


----------



## BruceS

kiazishiru said:


> Can we switch? mine died over summer and I really want a replacement but it's cheaper to probably get the KPW than to get my K3 3g replaced...


Just be aware that the KPW doesn't have any audio.

If you like text-to-speech or audio books, you will lose the capability to play both.


----------



## Pushka

That is disappointing about the audio and rather strange given amazon own audiobooks. I don't use it often but like knowing I can if I want to.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Well, everyone... I bit the bullet.

I ordered the Kindle Paperwhite Wifi with Special Offers. I went with the Special Offers version so that I could justify paying $29.99 for the 2-year Extended Warranty. I didn't do that last time, and it was only by the mercy of Amazon that they sent me a replacement about a year ago, when my first K3 Keyboard suffered a malfunctioning screen. And then then second one they sent had the same thing happen, just past the year mark.

Amazon was fantastic about replacing it, but I don't want to risk it this time; I'm getting the extended coverage.

Things I love about Kindle Paperwhite that influenced me to buy the new one:

1) Higher-resolution screen

2) No more book lights and buying of cheap batteries at the Dollar Store to power said book lights.

3) It's still eInk and it's NOT backlit. And I love the technology they invented to enable it. Way more high-tech and sophisticated a solution than Nook w/ Glow Light.

4) Greater selection of display fonts

5) Superior battery life compared to the K3, even with the built-in light.

6) I like the improved contrast and whiter background, too.

7) It's been two years since I bought my first Kindle, and I really, really wanted to upgrade this year. I'm a tech-addict. I admit it.

By the way... is anyone else weirded out by Amazon mentioning "streaming movies" in relation to Amazon Prime on the Kindle Paperwhite page? I seriously doubt choosing Prime will enable video streaming on an eInk device, LOL...

Also, I feel a little bit like I need to reaffirm my Amazon loyalty after buying the Nexus 7 instead of waiting for a Fire HD. (A decision I don't regret at all, by the way... By October, I'll have both a Nexus 7 tablet AND a Kindle Paperwhite... best of both worlds.)

Another thought is: I wanted to reward Amazon for not abandoning those of us who love eInk and hate backlit devices for reading at long stretches; it would have been easy for them to just go whole-hog into Kindle Fire devices and abandon eInk... but they didn't, and I wanted to cast a financial vote that says, "Thank you, Amazon," by buying a KPW.

Plus, given that I'm a full-time author AND I do contract work formatting eBooks (as well as print books) and need a device to test on that has all the latest Amazon tech, I'm pretty sure I can justify it as a business expense, at least partially.

But now that I've set my pre-order in stone, I'm psyched. I'll miss my K3 Keyboard after I trade it in toward an Amazon Kindle Paperwhite Book Cover... but by the time I do that, I'll be pretty sure of whether I love my new KPW or hate it... and that'll make saying goodbye to the K3K less traumatic. 

Oh, and I never used audio on my K3 Keyboard anyway, so that feature going away affects me not at all.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

DreamWeaver said:


> Have you contacted Kindle Customer Service at Amazon about your broken K3 3G? Even when out of warranty, they are often quite generous about giving a replacement discount.


I contacted them, but they offered me a 20% off discount. Seeing the price of the wifi PW it would be cheaper to get 20% off that one than to replace it with a K3 (plus they told me that it was out of stock even though the website still shows they are in stock in the UK).


----------



## LauraElizabeth

DreamWeaver said:


> Have you contacted Kindle Customer Service at Amazon about your broken K3 3G? Even when out of warranty, they are often quite generous about giving a replacement discount.


This was true for me. My screen went weird and only a tiny corner of it would come off of the screensaver. Past warranty, I called Amazon and said they would replace it for $85. I decided to wait and did not do that though.


----------



## RedGolum

If they had a PW with a keyboard, I would be very tempted.  For now I will keep my Blackwatch with keyboard.  My finges just don't like the touch screens.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Well, everyone... I bit the bullet.
> 
> I ordered the Kindle Paperwhite Wifi with Special Offers. I went with the Special Offers version so that I could justify paying $29.99 for the 2-year Extended Warranty. I didn't do that last time, and it was only by the mercy of Amazon that they sent me a replacement about a year ago, when my first K3 Keyboard suffered a malfunctioning screen. And then then second one they sent had the same thing happen, just past the year mark.





> By the way... is anyone else weirded out by Amazon mentioning "streaming movies" in relation to Amazon Prime on the Kindlewite page? I seriously doubt choosing Prime will enable video streaming on an eInk device, LOL...


Congrats, Craig! Whoohoo!

No, the "streaming movies" doesn't bother me, as that's a Prime feature, not a Kindle-specific feature. I stream my Amazon Prime Instant Videos on my Roku, my Google TV and now my iPad more than I do on my Fire.

Betsy


----------



## teralpar

CraigInTwinCities said:


> 3) It's still eInk and it's NOT backlit. And I love the technology they invented to enable it. Way more high-tech and sophisticated a solution than Nook w/ Glow Light.
> 
> *I agree. IMO the Paperwhite looks a lot more sophisticated than the Nook w/Glow Light. It makes the Nook GL look outdated.*
> 
> Also, I feel a little bit like I need to reaffirm my Amazon loyalty after buying the Nexus 7 instead of waiting for a Fire HD. (A decision I don't regret at all, by the way... By October, I'll have both a Nexus 7 tablet AND a Kindle Paperwhite... best of both worlds.)
> 
> *I feel the same way. I love my Nexus 7 but when it comes to e-readers I feel indebted to Amazon.*


----------



## mooshie78

Pushka said:


> That is disappointing about the audio and rather strange given amazon own audiobooks. I don't use it often but like knowing I can if I want to.


I imagine they did some marketing research and just found that the majority of people never used audiobooks on their kindle. I'd think most people into audio books would have mp3 players, and those are easier to deal with due to the smaller size when it comes to listening to audiobooks when out and about, exercising etc.

Surprised they got rid of text to speech. Maybe that was caving to publishers since a lot disabled it anyway as they worried it would cut into audiobook sales.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mooshie78 said:


> Surprised they got rid of text to speech. Maybe that was caving to publishers since a lot disabled it anyway as they worried it would cut into audiobook sales.


Except that, lately, more and more had been enabling it when they realized that it really wasn't cutting into their audio book sales.

I'm guessing that market research led Amazon to conclude that most Kindleers did NOT use TTS -- I would be in that group -- so they decided to forgo it so they could offer other things.

And, there is still the Keyboard model for sale which still has it, as does the DX, for those who need/want it.

Still, I'm sure many will be disappointed in that aspect.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I have many books from Audible.com, from before they were even Amazon-owned.

However, the model of buying audio books isn't as appealing anymore, now that I have eBooks.

I wouldn't use my Kindle Paperwhite for Audible files anyway. I can always play them on my Nexus 7 or something, if I need to. But I read-read these days, more than I listen-read.


----------



## Pushka

I think that I could have upgraded my mums kindle 2 to the new kindle with the audio function, as she is legally blind and the newer kindles are just too fiddly for her to use. She could have used the text to speech function on the ppw and listened to the tts as all she needed to do was open up the cover and the book would start reading to her. And conversely, simply close the cover when she was done. I just hope her kindle 2 keeps on going because I won't be able to replace it. 

I have modified her kindle 2 with super large font and of course, the buttons are so much bigger.


----------

